# Festplatten ausschalten



## port29 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte bei mir auf dem Desktop zwei Betriebssysteme installieren. Das Problem ist, dass beide annehmen müssen, sie seien das einzige Betriebssystem des Rechners.

Früher war das ganz einfach, die Platte hat man im Bios deaktiviert und das Betriebssystem hat die Platten dann nicht mehr gefunden. Heute bringt das deaktivieren nichts mehr, das Betriebssystem findet die Platten trotzdem. 

Meine Idee war deshalb einfach einen Wechselrahmen einzubauen. Einmal packe ich eine Platte in den Rechner und einmal die andere. Was haltet Ihr von der Idee?

Oder gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## PC Heini (24. Oktober 2008)

Grüss Dich

Nun, ich würde sagen da gilt probieren. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob das Bios den Wechselrahmen als solches erkennt. 
Ne interessante Sache. Würde mich auch interessieren.
Hast mich auf ne Idee gebracht.
Werde das nächste Woche mal testen.
Werde dann berichten. Kann aber schon Donnerstag werden.


----------



## PC Heini (24. Oktober 2008)

Da ist mir doch glatt noch ne Idee gekommen. Wenn das Bios das Booten von USB zulässt, wäre das sicher auch noch ne Möglichkeit.
Diese Variante kann ich aber leider nicht testen, da ich keine USB Festplatten habe.
Gilt also wieder probieren.
Ich meine dann die externen USB Festplatten und nicht die Internen Wechselrahmen.


----------



## port29 (24. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ein Wechselrahmen ist in der Regel "Dumm", er leitet nur die Anschlüsse weiter. Ist somit für das Betriebssystem unsichtbar. Wie gesagt: Die Wechselrahmen Geschichte wird funktionieren.

Eine alternative zum wechselrahmen wäre eSATA. Naja, aber ob das so das Wahre ist....

USB scheidet aus, da zu wenig Performance.


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Oktober 2008)

Oder du bastelst dir mit einem ON:ON Schalter etwas zusammen das jeweils nur eine der beiden Festplatten mit Strom versorgt.

Ein ehemaliger Cheff von mir hatte das so gemacht für 2 Betriebssysteme.

Man sollte dann nur wärend des Betriebs nicht an den Schalter kommen ;-)


----------



## OnlyFoo (24. Oktober 2008)

Kann GRUB nicht auch die Reihenfolge von Festplatten mit dem map-Befehl  umändern? Vielleicht kann es die auch verstecken...


----------

